# 73 Orange Krate Garage Sale Find



## pchmotoho (Apr 20, 2016)

Found at a So Cal garage sale this weekend. Unfortunately for me I was not the one who found it but I was able to buy it.  It looks pretty good and the chain guard and seat are very nice.


----------



## 1970_LEMON_PEEL (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice find! the Shelby is also really cool!


----------



## pchmotoho (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks.  Both are original paint.  To be honest the car is 95% original paint, it had Thunderbird taillights on it back in the day.   Im trying to replace my repaint Krates with original paint.


----------



## ddmrk (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice find.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Apr 27, 2016)

I need to find some garages like that


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

Super great find!


----------



## pchmotoho (Apr 30, 2016)

The first garage sale I went to after getting into Stingrays many years ago I found a Fair Lady (actually really nice). Since then I've had zero luck finding any.  Like I said, some other guy found this and I had to buy it off him. 

I bet he paid forty or fifty dollars for it!!!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 2, 2016)

Great find


----------

